
Ask HN: Whats the easiest way to build a Twitter bot nowadays? - julia01
I need to create a simple twitter bot that can take the tweets listed in say a CSV text file, and then tweet those tweets on a schedule.<p>Rather than build it myself, I expect that there has to be some sort of utility or a website or a template that I could use to get started?<p>This is for a personal itch I need to scratch so duct taping is totally ok
======
ColinWright
I do exactly this. I use oysttyer[0] to do the tweeting, and I wrote a bash
script to:

    
    
      * read a line from a file;
      * tweet that line;
      * rotate the line to the bottom.
    

Then I run that script from a cron job.

The magic is in oysttyer. It is a little tricky getting it to run
automatically because it requires the tweet text as a command line parameter,
and can't read it from a file or stdin. Even so, all pretty trivial, really,
depending on your existing skill set. You need skills to:

    
    
      * read the line and feed it to oysttyer;
      * rotate the top line to the bottom;
      * set up cron scheduling.
    

[0]
[https://github.com/oysttyer/oysttyer](https://github.com/oysttyer/oysttyer)

------
jjjbokma
Posting a tweet picked from a file at random:
[http://johnbokma.com/blog/2019/03/08/posting-a-tweet-
picked-...](http://johnbokma.com/blog/2019/03/08/posting-a-tweet-picked-from-
a-file-at-random.html)

